# New York at Cleveland (4/14/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, *WUAB*

Cleveland won on the road against Orlando and has a few days to prepare for a home game against the Knicks. The Cavs are trying to hold down the fort without Zydrunas, as James and Gooden have combined for incredible play as of late. The third mate changes each game; it might be McInnis one game, Snow another, AV or even Traylor. Crawford has been a Cavs’ killer in the past, so an eye must be kept on him. When his crossover and jumpshot is on, you’ll get shake and baked. But if Jamal’s killer crossover shows up and his jumper stays home, he’ll shake you but then go on to miss the shot. Starbury is another concern. Snow may need to enter the game sooner rather than later if McInnis gets ripped. An interesting thing to keep an eye on is if Malone uses gimmick defenses against the Knicks (it could work on NY, something to look into).










Let’s hope James continues to hold up under these heavy minutes. So far, so good. Let’s finish the season strong.










If Drew continues balling like he has, defenses will have to be more honest on LeBron.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like playing against Crawford, he has a tendency to get hot from the perimeter and bury us with deep jumpers. Since we seem to have problems guarding the 3pt line, it could get ugly. Especially when you factor in Marbury's drive and kick mentality (penetration against Jmac = uggh...)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I would think about starting Snow in this one to really get into Crawfords head. Eric gonna to have a great defensive game with both Crawford and Marbury out there. At the same time I don't see anybody on the Knicks able to hang with Lebron. With the rest and the Knicks not having Tim Thomas, Lebron should go for another monster game.

The Knicks are also playing Sweetney more so Traylor might have to put on him. Gooden doesn't do well with the real physical bigs on D but again I don't see anybody able to match up with either Gooden or AV when we're on offense.

Win this and we are getting vey close to assuring a playoff spot for us


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah this is a game the Cavs need to come out authoritively and win. This is one of the games i had them down to win. If they lose, it undos the Orlando victory. with Philly losing last night, it's a golden opportunity to put space between them. and with Washington possibly losing tonight to Chicago, it's a chance to start trying to move up out of playing the heat or pistons in the first round.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Hopefully Big Z can play tommorow, I want to see a big night if he dose but playing tommorow should lift up some Cavs spirits.



> Ilgauskas, out since dislocating his right ring finger April 5, practiced Wednesday and will decide Thursday night whether he'll play against the Knicks, the Associated Press reports.





> "This is the most I've done, so we'll see how it feels tomorrow," Ilgauskas, wearing a splint and a wrap on his right hand, said. "The pain comes and goes. It's basically my decision to see how I can do. I'm going to have to make up my mind." Ilgauskas had been told the injury could take six weeks to heal. "I don't want my season ending. So I've got to do the best I can," Ilgauskas said. Cleveland has won its last two games with Robert Traylor as the starting center, so even if Ilgauskas is able to go, he could be limited. Until he logs 30-plus minutes in the boxscore, he remains a risky play.


-Rotowire reports


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Cavs 103
Knicks 99

Big Z 19pts 14reb 5blks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z is playing great..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Knicks are just on fire


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad 1st qtr in my opinion. The Knicks were getting any shot they wanted and the Cavs seem to have that attitude that they can turn it on and win the game.

Not worth screwing around with guys like Crawford or Thomas who can get on little hot streaks.

Knicks up 29-28 after 1.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Neither team is playing any defense. Just a shooting exhibition.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The longer you let a team like New York hang around the harder it's going to be to turn it on and win it at the end.

Crawford can and will light up the Cavs if they aren't taking this game seriously enough.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Where's the rebounding? Cavs are giving up way too many 2nd shot attempts.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Harris in there?

Comes in and boom NY pushes up the lead


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Harris came in instead of James and you see the result. 

No time for Harris tonight Malone.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

What a horrible way to finish a quarter. NY on an 8-0 run and it seemed that all the points were scored on either layups or free throws. Definitely does not look good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Well the only positive (if you can call it that) from the 1st half was James got a long rest in the 2nd quarter, so he should come out blazing in the 3rd.

Cavs better get serious and win the 3rd quarter by 10-12pts, the Knicks have nothing to play for.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did James just take over this game? They were down and Lebron was having a so-so night. now he's doubled his points and has a ton of boards. And they are winning.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I hate not being able to see this but it looks liek bron hit a 3 then dunked it and has 13 reb in 3 quarters :-o


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

End of 3rd
Knicks - 70
Cavaliers - 72

The troops rallied in the quarter to take the first lead since the 1st quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James may have just won this game for us in that stretch.

Hail the king :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Also Malone going to Snow on Marbury instead of Jmac certainly helped


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

It looks like he could get a 30pt 20reb 7ast game :eek8:


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn his shooting lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Malone should bring Drew in for Traylor, they are zoning up Lebron and leaving Traylor wide open.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> damn his shooting lol


When James has bad shooting games, it seems he has REAL BAD shooting games. 

Really though watching the game, he's played well. Most of his misses have been on bail out shots against the shot clock or missed layups he usually makes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This lineup with Traylor is not going to work. 

Please sub Gooden back in Malone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe we're about to lose this game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we suck we cnat even beat the knicks


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I can't believe this ****.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtf was that 4 pt game lebron missed a ft then commited a TO????? wtf lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why all the 3's?

That was 2 possessions you could have picked up 2's.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

jesus christ they are handing us this game with all their missed fts and TO's and we go back and brick shtos and commit TOs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't even put into words how awful this loss was. 

Worst of the season. 

BY FAR. 

Cavs with 3 ROAD GAMES LEFT, 2 against Washington and Detroit? Unbelievable.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ha now the Knicks miss 6 straight free throws to add insult to injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So this undoes the good will of the orlando win, and puts the Cavs. I was worried about this Knicks game.

Gonna have to steal at Washington and get some help from Philly(who is losing right now, but playing the heat close) and New Jersey.

I still think it's going to end up with New Jersey and Cleveland in, philly out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we can't win a home game against the Knicks, I don't see how we're gonna win on the road against Washington.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If we can't win a home game against the Knicks, I don't see how we're gonna win on the road against Washington.


I didn't think they'd win on the road at Orlando either.
The other option is going to be to win at home against Boston(unlikely) AND win at Toronto on the last day of the season with all the pressure on(unlikely).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

That 13-0 run was killer. Crawford and Taylor leading that charge. The loss is a huge one and it looked bad from the 1st quarter. That mentality of "we can turn it on whenever we want" cost them the game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man I'm glad I missed this game: looks like it was one terrible loss.

Who was on Crawford in the fouth?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

That was a special kind of Stupid in that 4th quarter. It's not easy to play that badly. N.Y. ran the SAME PLAY 5 or 6 times in a row and the Cavaliers left MAurice Taylor open every time. They don't have a clue about defensive rotation. Hot Rod Williams and Tyrone Hill were 50 Times better on defense than these guys are. 

Basically Jamal Crawford could score any time he felt like it. We really need some guards. I mean guards who can run the offense and stay with their man on defense. And one of these guards Has to be willing to take charge of the team when the game is close and we need a play, not just stand and watch Lebron with the ball. I almost want to go down on the floor and hand them all folding chairs and cameras so they can sit and take pictures of Lebron playing by himself.. 1 against 5.

This team just isn't ready. But they have a few pieces that are worth keeping.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^^ Summed it up perfectly Loyalty. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Who was on Crawford in the fouth?


Newble. Who also managed to take 14 shots tonight somehow.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Newble. Who also managed to take 14 shots tonight somehow.


 What has been wrong with our damn coaches: this is from my post before the game



> I would think about starting Snow in this one to really get into Crawfords head. Eric gonna to have a great defensive game with both Crawford and Marbury out there. At the same time I don't see anybody on the Knicks able to hang with Lebron. With the rest and the Knicks not having Tim Thomas, Lebron should go for another monster game.


It doesn't take a genius to realize Crawford's has hurt us in the past and Snow is our best defender. Newble doesn't do good against quick guys. Stupid Stupid Stupid


----------

